# Need dx code-I NEED A DX CODE



## MsMaddy (Jan 28, 2010)

I NEED A DX CODE FOR " HISTORY OF SYNCOPE." PT ONLY HAD ONE EPISODE OF SYNCOPE. 

THANK YOU ALL IN ADVANCE 
MsMADDY


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 28, 2010)

*Is this being treated?*

Did the patient come in to see doctor for an episode of syncope?  Then just code the syncope.

I do not code "history of" unless it is directly related to the care being provided at THIS visit. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

